# Is this ligit?



## Bonterra Bees (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm always looking to get my products out there and I pretty much trust Beekeepers.
Has anybody used this or know about this http://www.bees-and-beekeeping.com/honey-bee-supplies.html

Thanks,
Mark
http://www.bonterrabees.com

_You can't think like a Bee, but you can watch them think._


----------



## Stephen (Mar 2, 2011)

I get "no such url" when I click that link.


----------



## Viking350 (Jul 30, 2011)

Stephen said:


> I get "no such url" when I click that link.


Me too.


----------



## Daniel Wasson (Jun 2, 2010)

Seems legit enough I suppose. There are only two suppliers listed at the moment, and so how long has the list been active, and/or how effective their presence is should come into question. But, getting on any listing of this type is better than not being anywhere on the radar.

I suppose you could contact Kelly or Lancaster and find out if they put themselves on the listing. If they did you could also find out a few other things that might come to mind about the listing. 

If they were just dropped onto the page because they have some name recognition to lend legitimacy then they are getting advertising anyway so what is the harm? 

I didn't go much further than to look at the page to find out if there is a fee involved.


----------



## Bonterra Bees (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks Bee People. I gotta say it again; Beekeepers are some of the best and thanks for checking that out for me.
I just got that ad in my Email. I guess it's new. I'm going to watch it for awhile before I jump in.
_ya just can't trust anybody these days except Beekeepers _
Mark


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

The domain was secured in 2009 and is based in Canada. Two listings in two years, I doubt your sales will increase any!


----------

